# No success with IR filter



## JSmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello, I received a 55mm Hoya R72 Infrared Filter for my Sony A300 DSLR today as a Christmas present.

I've been trying it out but have had little success.
When I try and take a photo indoors or outdoors I get nothing but blackness.

The only time I can see anything is when I have put it on 30sec exposure and pointed it directly at the sun or a filament bulb.

Can anyone help me?!


Regards,
JSmith


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2008)

I doubt you'll get much of anything indoors...

What's the weather like?  If it's cloudy you're going to need much longer shutter times than a bright sunny day.

It's a little different from camera to camera, but I get shutter speeds around 10 seconds with a 350D (in bright sun)


----------



## ann (Dec 25, 2008)

what was your ISO?

You may need to boost that as well.

And what has already been mentioned, a bright sunny day is needed to cut the exposure times.


----------



## JSmith (Dec 25, 2008)

There was a weak winter sun, quite a few clouds.
ISO was 100 and shutter speed 30sec 

Yeah, indoors was rubbish.
Outdoors I could just see the sky, sun and clouds :thumbdown:


----------



## greyhoundman (Dec 25, 2008)

I use one on my DS. I start with iso 400 and a 80mm lens.
Some cameras have too good of an IR filter in front of the CCD cell. It can make using an IR filter almost impossible.


----------



## reg (Dec 25, 2008)

You have to use a much longer exposure when using an IR filter on digital, unless you have your camera modified.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 25, 2008)

Wait for a nice sunny day, with lot's of sun.  You really need direct sunlight for IR.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 26, 2008)

Like O|||||||O said, you really need sunlight, since thats a good source of IR. It wont work indoors, since you wont have any IRlight (or not nearly enough) So you're gonna have to wait for a nice sunny day, without wind if its possible. Cause due to the longer exposures the trees and whatever can be moved by wind, making it all blurry. You dont really have to crank up the ISO, cause that only will lead to noise. I had some great results with a 350D, F5.6, 4 seconds, ISO100.


----------



## greyhoundman (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is a sample of IR with the DS.
1/15 sec, f4.5, 50mm, iso 400


----------



## Garbz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes and the counter example is this one:

12 seconds f/5.6 ISO200. Taken with the D200. The exposures on some cameras need to be very long, but taking the photo is possible on every DSLR released to date.


----------



## bikefreax (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW Garbz, that is great. Here is the best I have done on my Olympus e-510. O love your bright white trees.


----------

